# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Spice finch.....

## juamx214

Καλημέρα! Χθες πετυχα σε ένα πετ ενα ζευγάρι πολυ σκουρα πουλια μεσα  στην κλουβα με τα παραδησια. Δεν το σκευτηκα καθολου και τα πηρα Καθως  ηταν τα μοναδικα που ειχε. Τελικα αφου εψαξα ολο το internet βρηκα οτι  ειναι Spice Finch. Ξερει κανεις αν θέλει τιποτα διαφορετικο απο τα  ζεμπρακια; εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος. Ανεβασα και μια φωτο που βρηκα και θα  τα τραβηξω και μια και θα την ανεβασω. Πηραζει που τα έχω μαζι με  καναρινια; Πάντως σαν ζευγαρι ειναι ελεηνα δεμενο γιατι λιγο που τα  παρατηρισα το βραδυ και σημερα το πρωι τα κανουν ολα μαζι. Μεχρι και για  νερο μαζι πηγαν! Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια δεκτη!!!

----------


## Windsa

Είναι αρκετά εύκολα πουλια. Το μονο που θέλουν είναι καλή κι σωστή διατροφή κι χώρο για πέταγμα. Ειδικά για αναπαραγωγή.
Αν είναι όντως Spice Finch (κι οχι Sosiety Finch) τότε είσαι τυχερός. Το μονο που θα πω ότι είναι κατά 99,9% αδέρφια, επειδή τέτοια πουλια φέρνουν στην Ελλάδα τυχαία πιο πολύ. Κι επειδή ο πετσοπας δεν ξεχωρίζει πολλές φορές καναρίνι από ζεμπράκι εμείς παίρνουμε κάπου κάπου τέτοιες ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις.

Πριν μερικούς μήνες πήρα σε τιμή Society Finch ένα ChestNut Breasted Mannikin. 

Ψάξε τώρα για ταίρι. )))
Συγχαρητήρια! 
Ανυπομονώ να δω της φωτογραφίες!

----------


## zack27

χωρις να ξερω τις απαιτησεις του ειδους θα σου ελεγα οτι καλο θα ηταν να κραταγες καραντινα πριν τα βαλεις με τα υπολοιπα πουλακια σου !!!!

Πολυ ομορφο παντως!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Όμορφο πολύ(της φώτο) .... Να σου ζήσουν !!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

αν μπορεις ανεβασε φωτο παρακαλώ.

----------


## juamx214

Καταφερα να τα τραβηξω μερικες ποζες... Να πω οτι δεν είμαι σιγουρος τι είναι τι ακομα και αν ειναι spice finch τελικά!! Σας γραφω ότι μου είπε ο τυπος για το φύλο τους....!!!

Να και μερικες φωτογραφιες....

το κάτω ειναι το αρσενικο και πάνω το θυλήκο


το αρσενικο


αρσενικο

το θυληκο


κατω το θυληκο πανω το αρσενικο


δεξια ειναι το θυληκο και αριστερα το αρσενικο


αυτο μου το εδωσε για θυλικο...

----------


## Marilenaki

κουκλακια ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Και μαρεσουν πολυ και οι πατηθρες απο φυσικο ξυλο που τους εχεις βαλει!! Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι ειναι Society finch και οχι Spice Finch. το αν ειναι αρσενικο θηλυκο δεν το ξερεις απο τα χρωματα αλλα μονο απο το τραγουδι του αρσενικου. 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%B9%CF%82%29

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι society finches chocolate.

----------


## Windsa

Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι υβριδια Sosiety Finches με καποια Mannikin/Munia. Παντος Spice Finch δεν ειναι.

----------


## juamx214

Δεν έχω ιδεα τι ειναι πλεον. Παρατηρησα πάντως οτι τ ένα εχεί ποιο ζωντανα χρώματα. Το άλλο ειναι ποιο γκρίζα τα χρωμματα του... προσπαθω να καταλάβω ποιο ειναι αρσενικο και ποιο θυλικο.... αν ειναι....

----------


## Marilenaki

σφυραει κανενα απο τα 2?

----------


## juamx214

το ένα ποιο πολυ. Αλλα και το αλλο κατι κανει.. οχι τοσο εντονα βεβαια!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε παρακαλω οχι με greeklish

----------


## juamx214

Συγωμη ξεχαστικα προς στιγμην!

----------

